# Whirlpool refrigerator defrost promlem



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

My experience has been defrost timer.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Usually it is timed interval, such as 30 minutes of the heating element every 24 hours. Look for a little round stud about the diameter of a pencil that you can turn using a large screwdriver. Usually it is on the top panel of the refrigerator compartment towards the back, but sometimes it could be outside on the back and you have to pull the fridge away from the wall. Sometimes turning the stud frees up the timer if it got stuck but you need to keep an eye on it and be prepared to replace it. Sometimes you can hear the refrigerator go into the defrost interval by the sound of a fan and stopping of the compressor, as you turn the stud, otherwise it is trial and error to activate the defrost interval manually.


----------

